
Fraudsters Are Buying IPv4 Addresses - aburan28
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/06/fraudsters_are_.html
======
tracker1
Sometimes I am just amazed at the ingenuity of people to work around a
problem... legalities aside, this is almost a public service.

